# Bodart & Gonay Optifire



## bartelsjoshuac (Nov 20, 2008)

Not sure if you folks will like this, as I haven't seen any modern looking wood burners on this site, but here are pictures of upgrading my inefficient cheap Superior fireplace insert to an efficient Bodart & Gonay Optifire insert.  The Superior cooled the house, the new Optifire provides more heat than I could ever use.


----------



## webbie (Nov 20, 2008)

Very Very cool.
Sleek.
Americas next top model.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2008)

That is very, very nice.


----------



## fossil (Nov 20, 2008)

Gorgeous.  Never seen one.  Thanks for the pics.  Rick


----------



## Corey (Nov 20, 2008)

While 'the look' is not for me, I can appreciate the sleek stainless trim and smooth, clean lines.  Looks like a great job!


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2008)

Thats pretty darn neat.  Obviously it needs the proper setting (which it has), but very sleek and clean.  Sweet!

Uhh....guess I could have been more unique in choosing my words (clean, sleek....) :long:


----------



## struggle (Nov 20, 2008)

I really like the clean lines it has. The minimalist look to it is great. Very sharp. 

What is it rated for heat output?


----------



## bartelsjoshuac (Nov 21, 2008)

16.5 kilowatt hours which equates to 56,300 BTU's according to the manufacturer's website (which is the 763-764 model).  

Most US resellers rate it at “up to 50,000 BTU's” at 70% efficient and call it a model 780 which is not even listed on the manufactures website.

We’ll say around 45,000 BTU’s I guess.  No idea if that is with or without the 265CFM fan (I have the fan).  It more than heats my 1400 square feet though, even when it is well below 0 outside.  I have to really turn down the air, almost closed, and add wood sparingly on a 25 degree night like tonight or it gets way too hot in here.  So it does it job for me well.  Much better than the open, heat circulating fireplace it replaced which cooled the house, even with the doors closed.  

I hadn’t seen anything modern or contemporary on this site, I figured people would hate it.  I’m glad to see thought it was neat, even if it wasn’t the style you like.  Thanks.


----------



## titan (Nov 21, 2008)

I love the huge viewing glass in the door.How large is that firebox?Enjoy....you have a great-looking fireplace.


----------



## bartelsjoshuac (Nov 21, 2008)

That's the one spec I can't seem to locate in the brochure or on the internet.  The glass measure 25"x18" so the firebox is 27" wide by 18" tall, but the baffles take up some of the height on the inside, so it is not like you can stack logs 18" deep, probably less than 1/2 that.  And the firebox is 18" deep.  So I guess that computers to around 5 cubic feet of interior space.  The manual says 24lbs of wood maximum load.  It is the mid sized model.  There are two smaller ones, and one larger one, but those aren't sold in the US.  There is also a two sided one, but once again, nobody imports it in the US.  It is also available with a curved glass door too I guess.


----------

